

A Button That Shares with All Gmail Contacts - ishener
http://gmailsharebutton.com/?2809

======
untilHellbanned
Wow, looks promising. As this also could be scary, perhaps you can describe on
your site what happens when one clicks the button.

~~~
ishener
It's stated pretty clear on the page, isn't it? But if you are asking if there
is an approval screen, than yes, there is. It's a regular OAuth2 token, and I
make use of Google Contacts API. Naturally, I don't really have access to your
Gmail...

